

Standing desk for coding - robspychala
http://robert.snaplog.com/:GwE/brooklyn_standing_standup_desk_project_completein
I find that working at a standing desk is the most ergonomic way to code.<p>Previously i have bought tables, but recently i got inspired by the Door Desk, and decided to build my own.<p>This is the result.<p>In the end building a desk was easier and cheaper than I thought!
======
stuff4ben
Not bad, but I'd prefer to use better wood joinery than metal brackets. That
obviously increases the complexity, but looks so much better.

